# There's no RF output on the SD DVR. Help.



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

DirecTV is replacing my very old DirecTiVo DVR with a SD DVR which it appears has no RF output...only RCA and S-video outputs. One of the TV sets I feed with the DirecTiVo only has an RF input.

What can I do to continue to use this set?

Thanks,

-Jon


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

An RCA to RF modulator/converter will do the job. They run between $12 & $25 A guick internet search will show you what's available.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Some RF modulators.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks. The expertise at this place is amazing.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go to Wal-Mart and get one quicker.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't all the SD models still have RF outputs? Is it possible he is being sent an R22 or is there a typo in his post and he is actually getting an HD model?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> Don't all the SD models still have RF outputs? Is it possible he is being sent an R22 or is there a typo in his post and he is actually getting an HD model?


I downloaded the manual and it looks like there is an RF output. Tomorrow I'll know for sure.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R15, R16 and R22 are considered SD DVRs. The R15 and R16 do have RF outputs. The R22 does not. So Jon J is going to have to wait and see what shows up on his doorstep to know whether or not it will have the output. While it is unlikely he'll get an R22, it is possible.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't forget that old VCR as a modulator. Not as tidy as the ones in BattleZone's pictures but probably free and collecting dust in the closet.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

The replacement is an R15-300. Built in 2007 it is cosmetically fine but this model looks like it has the fewest features of all the SD DVRs. From what I've read it can't and never will be able to do dual live buffers, one of the features I enjoyed most with my DirecTiVos and my HD DVRs. Boooo.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

drpjr said:


> Don't forget that old VCR as a modulator. Not as tidy as the ones in BattleZone's pictures but probably free and collecting dust in the closet.


Next it'll be Line2 this, channel 3 that..? What do you mean I have to leave my VCR on all the time? That little red power light bugs me, yatta yatta 
Sometimes a proper modulator is just so much less trouble. :lol:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jon J said:


> The replacement is an R15-300. Built in 2007 it is cosmetically fine but this model looks like it has the fewest features of all the SD DVRs. From what I've read it can't and never will be able to do dual live buffers, one of the features I enjoyed most with my DirecTiVos and my HD DVRs. Boooo.


It can do the same thing.

Choose show #1 you want to watch. Press RECORD. Enter the channel number of the show #2 you want to watch. Now, just press the PREV CHAN key on your remote to toggle between the two "live buffers". When you are finished, just delete the recording.

Works JUST LIKE "double play" or any other "dual live buffer" schemes.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Next it'll be Line2 this, channel 3 that..? What do you mean I have to leave my VCR on all the time? That little red power light bugs me, yatta yatta
> Sometimes a proper modulator is just so much less trouble. :lol:


Yep, As I said not as tidy, but free.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

My RF modulator also has a red power light. I'm confused.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> My RF modulator also has a red power light. I'm confused.


Use #14 for duct tape.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

trh said:


> Use #14 for duct tape.


Yeah, I got some lovely owned R22s and an HR23 in today that have duct tape goo all over them.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> It can do the same thing. Works JUST LIKE "double play" or any other "dual live buffer" schemes.


Actually it doesn't. It's a workaround not the feature.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

drpjr said:


> Don't forget that old VCR as a modulator. Not as tidy as the ones in BattleZone's pictures but probably free and collecting dust in the closet.


That's exactly what I'm using. I had an old VCR that I bought for $5 used collecting dust and realized it would make a perfect (albeit large and not very efficient) RF converter.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Some RF modulators.


Found one online exactly like in the pic for $15 delivered.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Ordeal update: Getting the refurb R-15 activated properly is turning into an ordeal. If not activated properly the owned receiver can magically become a leased receiver and likely as not with a programming committment.

The PP tech I spoke with earlier was adamant there was no way the receiver could be activated as owned...only leased. Could not convince her.

Will spin the CSR roulette wheel one more time before just sending the receiver back.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ask to be connected to the access card department. They can activate owned.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

carl6 said:


> Ask to be connected to the access card department. They can activate owned.


I not only asked I begged and was refused. Will try again tomorrow then the box goes back.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

PP people can't get their head out of their butt with that. I had one replaced and they wouldn't mark it owned, and I protested. They went on for a while, I got bored, I hung up and called the ACDT. I now own the receiver, like I should.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jon J said:


> I not only asked I begged and was refused. Will try again tomorrow then the box goes back.


Call the regular DirecTV number, not the PP number. At the automated prompt, ask for the Access Card Team. If you get a regular CSR, just ask to be transferred.

- Merg


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks to all. All is resolved now that I have finally talked with the access card department.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What was the resolution re whether the box had an RF out or not? 

Curious, did you also consider a new TV?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> What was the resolution re whether the box had an RF out or not?


Yes, the R-15 does have an RF output which is always active. Just in case I might need it someday, I had purchased a converter.


----------

